# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Board game - "The City"

## Torq

This is the map that forms the board of a game I designed that is currently being heavily playtested. Getting to the point now of needing a good looking prototype to show people. Any suggestions on improving the map would be appreciated.

Torq

----------


## Gamerprinter

Hey, Torq, have you been posting lately? I don't pop in as often as I used, but I haven't heard a peep out of you in a long time. Welcome back!

Interesting city map, by the way.

GP

----------


## Torq

Yes GP, been away doing lots of other things that have kept be really busy. One of those things is a board game about to go to prototype. That's what's brought me back. Been browsing the forums. Had almost forgotten what a good place this is. I must say, it feels like home, but the quality of the map posts is even more amazing than it used to be. I had a good laugh remembering the genesis of the "River Police" award that you are carrying on your profile. Still watching out for forking rivers?

----------


## darkquanto

Looks pretty good, what is the goal of the game?

----------


## Torq

Thanks darkquanto. Six factions vie for control of the influence over the people in 9 quarters in the City. The aim of the game is for a faction to gain the most number of quarters by the end of the 10th turn. Also, each faction has its own individual win condition, which they can try to engineer before the 10th turn. I have changed the map a bit. Here is my latest attempt.

----------


## Falconius

Any game that includes an "Audit Phase" has to be good.

Wonderfully detailed map too.  I especially like the waterfront being outside the walls since I tend not to see a lot of maps where this is the case.

Do you have a site for your game or its development?

----------


## Torq

Thanks for the kind words Falconius. Playtesting is winding down and I'm at the stage where I need a nice looking prototype to show people with money. I don't have a dedicated site yet, but I attach the rules in case you are interested.

----------


## Torq

There has been much development since I last posted a WIP of the board containing the map. This is the latest iteration.

----------


## arsheesh

Just now seeing this thread.  This looks very good Torq.  I haven't read through the rules of the game yet, but the board so far looks marvelous.  Nice to see you again btw.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## timallen

Lookin good.  One thing- I find the circles with the coins hard to see.  Can you make them stand out more, like adding a shadow or something?  I would do the same with the connecting lines.  The map is really nice, don't get me wrong...but it does (IMO) have a fair amount of clutter on it that keeps a player from immediately getting the information they need off of it to play.  That kind of thing can lead to longer playing time and player frustration.  Just off hand, I think adding a bit of shadow and edge highlighting like in the attached example would really help to make the important parts of the map "pop".

All just my opinion, of course.  Its still better than anything I could have done! ;-)

----------


## Falconius

Nice to see this being continued  :Smile:

----------


## Larb

That's a very nice latest iteration.

----------


## timallen

Any interest from publishers yet?

----------


## Torq

Interest, yes. Commitment, not yet. Cant mention details yet. I have implemented your idea, toning the definition down a bit and made a few more amendments. Here is the latest version.

----------

